# Software für Relais Interface



## tfire112 (26 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Software um eine Relaiskarte am Paralel Port oder USB anzusteuern.
Ich kenn das nur über Basic oder so...
Soll auf ein Touch Screen wo dann Buttons sind um die Karte anzusteuern.
Das ganze unter Windows

Jemand ne idee? Oder andere Simple lösung ?

Schonmal Danke!


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Dezember 2009)

hallo,
kommt drauf an was für eine relaiskarte, also mit profilab und einer meilhauskarte ging das, da sind auch gleich sachen für die visu dabei


----------

